# Drink Driving Conviction 17 years ago



## BOGMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

got my police report back last week it says No live Report, which means that i have a record & its stepped down. which means its clear but it still on my record & i have to state this on the visa application, do you think this will stop me getting accepted into canada? ive been accepted for a driving job & the convition is 17 years ago & havent been in any trouble since???


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

BOGMAN said:


> got mt police report back last week it says No live Report, which means that i have a record & its stepped down. which means its clear but it still on my record & i have to state this on the visa application, do you think this will stop me getting accepted into canada? ive been accepted for a driving job & the convition is 17 years ago & havent been in any trouble since???[/QUOTE
> 
> If I was in canada in a similiar situation what I would have done is called , Seeking A Pardon. we do that in case we have a conviction and the sentence requirements have been met. I personally know some people who got a pardon because they were having trouble entering USA.
> I am sure a similiar thing must be in the system in Ireland. If not talk to a professional ( Lawyer in your home country) or check out the website Welcome Page | Page d'accueil


----------

